# Exo Terra Screen Terrarium



## grimmie (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can get one of the exo terra screen terrariums? 

This is the link to the site:-
Exo Terra - Products: Screen Terrarium

I can find the felxariums, but i wanted to find out how much these are.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

i couldn't find them over here so i looked on the usa ebay and found a few that will deliver to the uk
heres the link, check out his store, for the biggest one he only charge $54 posting, so thats about £27!! cheap 
Exo-Terra Reptile Lizard Screen Terrarium Cage 24x18x24 - (eBay item 160178974838 end time Dec-10-07 14:40:34 PST)


----------



## grimmie (Nov 17, 2006)

Thought they weren't in the UK yet.
Thats about £90 thou mg: and thats without any customs chargers that might be banged on top. Think i'll get a flexarium for now!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

thats still fairly cheap! 
i have a flexi and there great too


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

are these out here yet ?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

NO NO NO they are not being imported to the uk by hagen ( exo terra) The hagen rep was saying the comparin the uk market to germany or the US we are VERY small and so we are only getting the essentials as such, like one tank range and the accesories. it's very costly to bring everything over and so i doubt we will get them , or the amazing hatchling boxes that are new this year. they are wicked!!! go to hamm and pick them up or order from europe or USA


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

oh but we are getting/ have the new 90cm exo terras. YAY


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have had one of these screen terrariums shipped over from the US, cost me about £70 including the shipping fees, and I must say I am very impressed with it. Just got to decide what to keep in it now!!


----------

